# Reflector hood?



## greenguy (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone have a good idea for a DIY reflector hood for say a 400 hps, that does'nt inlvolve welding?


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2010)

check this out Tater has it built pretty cool http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29666


----------



## greenguy (Jan 5, 2010)

very impressive!


----------

